# My story



## Flutterbye (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello!My battle hasnt been going on for nearly as long as some of you guys. Ive been reading your stories and really feel for you, the length of time its been happening is quite awhile!My problems started after I had my second child, in 2003.I would get the occasional upset tummy, and I just thought it was a "new mother" thing, breastfeeding at all hours of the night, tired, abit rundown.My problems steadily got worse from my sons birth until now. I would have bouts of pain, nausea, alternating constipation and diarhea. I would sit, hunched over, on the loo floor crying as I just wanted it to stop. Then it would, but come back in a few weeks time.About three weeks ago now I got food poisoning. I was vomiting, had severe diarrhea and felt very lethargic and sick. It was recommended I take some immodium to setle the diarrhea. I did. Little did I know that nothing was going to be the same.Almost two weeks ago now I was up later one night chatting to a friend. I got a terrible belly pain, on my right side. I thought "oh here we go again..". Felt the need to go to the loo, tried, and couldnt. Pain got worse. An hour later managed to go to the toilet. Promptly had to turn around and throw up.The following morning I was taken to hospital. They had no idea what was going on, initial thoughts were a UTI, but the urine was clear. All of that day the symptoms got worse and worse, until I was rushed by Ambulance to a hospital 100kms away, with Suspected Acute Appendicitis. Had an abdo xray, which showed no blockage of the appendix, just alot of wind and alot of fecal matter. I was released, and told to go eat an orange to help soften it all so I could pass it all, and told to come back for a CT scan the next day.Returned for the CT which showed nothing, just a healthy looking lot of organs.Pain was still severe. Vomiting was still there. I went back a few days later and was given antibiotics because it was thought it was a UTI. They didnt work, only to upset my stomach even furthur.Fast forward to yesterday, where I was given an emergency appt at my Gyno. He listened to my symptoms, did a gyno check and told me I had IBS/Spastic Colon. Its taken approximatly 9 months of constant pain and nausea to be diagnosed. Im booked in to see a Gastrointerologist next week, but for now was recommended to eat an increased fibre diet and to drink 20mls of Aloe Juice daily.


----------



## chatroll (Mar 6, 2014)

FREE Chatting - Chatting Online, Chatting Sites

http://chatroll.org/

http://chatroll.org/free-chatting-websites/

http://chatroll.org/video-chatting-websites/

http://chatroll.org/free-online-chatting-without-registration/

http://chatroll.org/online-chatting-with-strangers/

http://chatroll.org/chats-online/


----------



## chatroll (Mar 6, 2014)

Join FREE Chatting - Chatting Online, Chatting Sites

http://chatroll.org

http://chatroll.org/...tting-websites/

http://chatroll.org/...tting-websites/

http://chatroll.org/...t-registration/

http://chatroll.org/...with-strangers/


----------



## zivtzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Fe,

I'm so sorry to hear about your terrible experience :-/

It must be a relief to at least be finally diagnosed, isn't it?

Hope you get well soon.

Ziv


----------

